# VW to focus on production-based race cars



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

Saw this headline: http://www.vwvortex.com/motorsport-news/vw-pulls-formula-3-focusing-production-based-race-cars/.

My response: Outstanding! Great news! Makes perfect sense. Race the cars, sell the product. Let's get 'em on the grid.


----------



## ChosinChibana (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. VW seems like the perfect brand for more down-to-earth racing.


----------



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

*Sebring TCR Results (Spoiler)*

WRT the subject of production-based racing, this weekend's (3/16/18) Sebring race was the second outing of the TCR (Touring Class Racing) in the U.S. Kuno Wittmer and Rodrigo Sales won the class driving a Compass Racing prepared *Audi RS3 LMS TCR*. The significant news (IMHO) was the fact that the Audi was followed home by the only non-Audi car in the six-car field, a *Volkswagen Golf GTI TCR* driven by Tanner and Luke Rumburg. 

That's significant. Let's hear it for the guys who raced a V-Dub in international competition in the United States and put it on the second-step of the podium! 

Unhappily, I wasn't able to attend the event, nor have I seen any pics of the cars that competed in the class. Does anyone?


----------



## RennWerks (Aug 19, 2003)

I have no connection with FCP Euro or anyone on the team, but IMHO they are doing more than their fair share for the V-Dub racing in the United States. https://info.fcpeuro.com/team-fcp-euro It's been a long time coming.


----------



## alan.domme (Oct 4, 2015)

TCRs were the highlight for me at COTA last weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2020)

Rad!


----------



## Mk7sport (May 11, 2017)

Does anyone know the times they turned at Sebring? 
Thanks,
Robin


----------



## b5b6s4man (Sep 11, 2016)

Get these VW on the grid indeed this is great and exciting news for the community.


----------

